
LA Has More Vacant Homes Than Homeless People - joshlittle
https://laist.com/2019/11/20/los-angeles-housing-vacancy-homeless.php
======
epistasis
For the moment this report has been taken off the internet as they correct
some of their vacancy figures:

> "It has come to our attention that there is more recent data to draw on the
> 10 luxury buildings we sampled in LA," Delgado wrote. "We will be coming out
> with an updated report, so we have taken down the last version of the report
> until that (sic) then."

------
Bostonian
"Tenants' rights laws" that make it difficult for landlords to evict non-
paying or destructive tenants are one cause of vacant homes, as are rent
control laws that prevent landlords from raising rents to market levels.

~~~
wahern
Single-family homes aren't subject to rent control in Los Angeles.

    
    
      YOUR RENTAL UNIT IS NOT SUBJECT TO THE RSO IF:
    
      You live in a single-family home (that is the only
      residential structure on the parcel)
    

Source: [https://hcidla.lacity.org/what-is-Covered-under-the-
RSO](https://hcidla.lacity.org/what-is-Covered-under-the-RSO)

But, yeah, rental regulations are much greater burdens on small properties,
especially a psychological burden. Odds of getting a problem tenant are tiny,
but if you're only renting one unit than the risk is immense. The larger the
property, the greater the turn over, the less you care about losing money on
the rare nightmare tenant.

A family member lucked into a small efficiency in a 15-unit building in the
Cow Hollow/Marina district of SF in 2011. (It's one of the nicest and richest
areas of the city.) She currently pays less than half what new units lease
for. Yet after 8 years she's one of only three tenants remaining from 2011.
The rest voluntarily left or, in one case, died.

Stronger rent control should go hand-in-hand with policies that promote
density.

Interestingly, if you rent your property through Federal Section 8 programs,
you're immunized from many state and local rent control laws.

------
pmdulaney
And what if I said that Rolex has more chronometers in stock than there are
homeless people in LA. Would that be any more of a moot point?

